# Automator



## maxtheb (11 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis utilisateur depuis de mac (heureux possesseur de Macbook) et j'ai découvert un peu par hasard automator ... Je souhaiterais l'utiliser pour faire un genre de mini-bot pour naviguer sur le net. C'est à dire aller sur un site précis et mettre à jour des informations en remplissant des formulaires, le tout automatiquement.

Avant, sous windows xp j'utilisait l'outil supermacro, excellent logiciel permettant de faire une quantité impressionnante de manipulations diverses. En cherchant un peu j'ai découvert qu'il était possible avec automator d'ajouter des actions. Je pensais avoir trouvé mon bonheur avec Virtual Input mais il ne fonctionne pas vraiment. En effet, je souhaite l'utiliser pour qu'il déplace automatiquement la souris et utilise le clavier mais ça ne fonctionne pas ... J'ai vu sur le site qu'il était développé pour les MAC PPC .... dommage pour moi   


Je souhaiterais donc savoir si quelqu'un à une solution de secours ? un autre groupe d'actions pour automator ? un autre logiciel ? 

merci d'avance


----------

